# 72 Pontiac Lemans Tires?



## 72_Lemans (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello everyone, I recently purchased a 1972 Pontiac Lemans, and I need to put some new tires on it. I am not sure if the wheels that are on it are factory or not, but they are 14" Wheels. The current tire sizes are 225/70/14 front and 245/60/14 rear. With the 14 inch wheels that I have, what are some tire sizes that you all recommend that would be decent looking? I like the fatter in the rear skinnier in the front look, but being new to older cars, I have no idea what tire combination to get.. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## 72_Lemans (Aug 18, 2014)

If someone could respond before midnight central, it would be greatly appreciated. I get a special deal from a site if I order before then


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. :cheers
Need more info, what are the widths and offset of the rims?


----------



## 72_Lemans (Aug 18, 2014)

Honestly I am not sure. They might even be factory.. Let me look up what factory wheels looked like back then  And thank you for the welcome


----------



## 72_Lemans (Aug 18, 2014)

If I had to guess, I would say they are like +35 offset. Or what ever is closest to stock


----------



## 72_Lemans (Aug 18, 2014)

Emailing my self a picture from my phone.. will post a link to the picture here in just a sec


----------



## 72_Lemans (Aug 18, 2014)

Here is a link to a picture.. You might have to zoom in a bit
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## 72_Lemans (Aug 18, 2014)

Did the picture help you at all?


----------



## 72_Lemans (Aug 18, 2014)

Did the picture help you at all?


----------



## RevGTO (Aug 10, 2014)

I know this is too late for the deal you were considering, but the wheels are aftermarket, so there's no telling what the offset might be unless you measure them.

But if you're keeping the wheels, and there's no obvious problem with tire interference, the tire sizes are probably fine. Those sizes typically fit fine on 68-72 cars.


----------

